# Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K



## Pasta319 (17. April 2018)

*Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Hi.
Ich habe aktuell noch ein sehr schlechtes Netzteil von BeQuiet müsste ein L8 mit 650 Watt sein.
Es wird so oder so Zeit für ein neues Netzteil.

Meine Komponenten:
Vega 64 (unter EK Wasserblock)
2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 
i7 6700K @ 4,5 GHz
MSI Gaming Pro Carboon Z170
Magicool Pumpe
4 Noctua 200mm Lüfter
3 Gehäuselüfter
Sounblaster Soundkarte
Samsung 960 evo 250GB
3HDDs

Laut dem Bequiet Rechner verbrauche ich mit einer Vega 64 Liquid ca 652 Watt. Das sollte ja in etwa so wie meine Vega 64 unter Wasser sein.
Mein aktuelles Netzteil reicht da ja auf keinen Fall.
Man sollte im Optimalfall immer ca im Bereich von 50-80% 
Ein Straight Power 11 | 750W würde unter maximaler Last (652Watt)  bei 88% liegen.
Die 850 Watt version würde bei 78% also eigentlich im perfekten Bereich?
Kann man die Straight Power von BeQuiet verwenden oder gibt es bei denen etwas auszusetzen?


----------



## FrozenPie (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Also die Vega Karte verbraucht zwischen 250 und 400W allein, wenn du sie unter Vollast setzt. Der Rest des Rechners sollte so bei 100-150W landen im Worst-Case (Welches beim zocken niemals auftreten sollte, da es so gut wie unmöglich ist in einem Spiel sowohl CPU als auch GPU zeitgleich auf 100% zu bringen). Ein gutes 550-650W Netzteil sollte in dem Fall ausreichen (z.B. Straight Power 11, BitFenix Whisper M, etc.) 

Die ganze Netzteilrechner berechnen immer (wesentlich) mehr, als eigentlich notwendig ist


----------



## Tolotos66 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Wattzahltechnisch würde Dein altes NT reichen. Aber die verbaute Technik ist veraltet wäre mir für ne Vega zu heikel. Nimm eines von @FrozenPie empfohlenes NT.
Gruß T.


----------



## Pasta319 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Die ganze Netzteilrechner berechnen immer (wesentlich) mehr, als eigentlich notwendig ist



genau das dachte ich mir. War mir deswegen auch unsicher. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt angenommen das Straight Power 750 Watt hole hätte ich viele Reserven und dadurch zumindest theoretisch weniger Lautstärke? 
Es soll ja erst bei Vollast auf 0,6 Sonne steigen.
Aus Preisleistungssicht würde es auch die 650Watt Version tun.


----------



## Tolotos66 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Nimm das SP E11 650W und gut is.
Gruß T.


----------



## facehugger (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil fÃ¼r Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir jetzt angenommen das Straight Power 750 Watt hole hätte ich viele Reserven und dadurch zumindest theoretisch weniger Lautstärke?


Das ist Unsinn und wurde auch schon widerlegt. Ist ein altes Ammenmärchen, das sich schon länger hält. Treshold oder Stefan Payne hier können dazu genaueres sagen...

Unter Last hat die hier getestete Asus Strix:

Radeon RX Vega 64 Strix im Test: Asus Vorserie schlagt das Referenzdesign deutlich (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

 etwas über 300W genommen. Wenn man nicht großartig das Powertarget aufreißt, sollte also ein 550W-Marken-NT (wie die schon genannten) dicke genügen...

Gruß


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Gestern gab es das E11 550W bei Notebookbilliger für 77€....das wäre eig sehr passend gewesen ^^


----------



## Torben456 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Alternativ -> 550 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> genau das dachte ich mir. War mir deswegen auch unsicher.
> Wenn ich mir jetzt angenommen das Straight Power 750 Watt hole hätte ich viele Reserven und dadurch zumindest theoretisch weniger Lautstärke?
> Es soll ja erst bei Vollast auf 0,6 Sonne steigen.
> Aus Preisleistungssicht würde es auch die 650Watt Version tun.



Nö, die Lautstärke ist eher höher.
Das 650er ist aber überflüssig, das 750er hat die bessere Ausstattung.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Nimm das SP E11 650W und gut is.
> Gruß T.



Das ist im Prinzip Crap.


----------



## Pasta319 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Gestern gab es das E11 550W bei Notebookbilliger für 77€....das wäre eig sehr passend gewesen ^^



550 ist mir zu knapp. 
Will in Zukunft maximal übertakten.
Halte 750 einfach am sichersten. man weiß ja nie was man sich noch so kauft.


----------



## facehugger (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> 550 ist mir zu knapp.
> Will in Zukunft maximal übertakten.
> Halte 750 einfach am sichersten. man weiß ja nie was man sich noch so kauft.


Du kaufst Hardware nicht für die Zukunft. Oder weißt du was übermorgen so am Start ist? Aber klar, is ja dein Bier...

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> 550 ist mir zu knapp.


Warum?
Was denkst du deine CPU und deine GraKa verbraucht??
CPU auf 200W+ und GPU auf 300W+ zu prügeln macht nicht unbedingt Sinn, weil doppelte Leistungsaufnahme für 5% mehr Leistung, wenn überhaupt... 



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Will in Zukunft maximal übertakten.
> Halte 750 einfach am sichersten. man weiß ja nie was man sich noch so kauft.


Genau, sagte jemand, der sich 'ne Thermi kaufte und in dem Preisbereich von etwa 350€ blieb und sich jetzt über den fast halbierten Stromverbrauch der Grafikkarte wundert...


----------



## Torben456 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Also ich würde das 550Watt Netzteil nehmen erstens reicht es jetzt und wenn man aufrüsten möchte muss man sich eher noch weniger Gedanken um Stromverbrauch machen, da die neue Hardware auf Effizienz getrimmt wird.


----------



## Pasta319 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum?
> Was denkst du deine CPU und deine GraKa verbraucht??
> CPU auf 200W+ und GPU auf 300W+ zu prügeln macht nicht unbedingt Sinn, weil doppelte Leistungsaufnahme für 5% mehr Leistung, wenn überhaupt...
> 
> ...



87% Effizenz im Lastbereich. 
550 Watt - 71 Watt Verlustleistung= 479 Watt Restleistung. 
200+300= 500
Hier liegen 0 Reserven. 

Wegen 10€ 100Watt liegen lassen die nicht Schaden können?!

PS:
Unterer Teil des Kommentars nutzlos.


----------



## Torben456 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Ich glaube du versteht da was falsch, die Effizienz hat nichts mit der Gesamtleistung zu tun, also die restlichen Prozent werden ja nicht abgezogen... Wenn du eine Effizenz von 87% hast, heißt es im Umkehrschluss, das die restlichen 13%  von der Steckdose zusätzlich abgezogen werden, das bedeutet also das du bei einer Leistung von 479 Watt komplette 550Watt von der Steckdose gezogen werden. Sprich bei 550 Watt Netzteilen werden unter Vollast 13% mehr Strom von Steckdosen gezogen, sprich sie verbrauchen mehr als eigentlich drauf steht, aber geben dir trotzdem kompletten 550Watt als Leistung mit der du Hardware befeuern kannst.


----------



## Pasta319 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Dann wäre ich bei 100% Auslastung. 
bzw bei 500 Verbrauch darüber?!
=550 reicht nicht


----------



## Torben456 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Wie gesagt du bist bei 479Watt Verbrauch laut PC, das Netzteil rechnet dann nochmal 13%  drauf, dann bist du bei ca. 540W realen Verbrauch also so viel wird aus der Steckdose gezogen.


----------



## Pasta319 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das 650er ist aber überflüssig, das 750er hat die bessere Ausstattung.



Bessere Ausstattung im Sinne von?


----------



## Tolotos66 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

@Threshold: Das E11 650W ist KEIN Crap. So.
Ansonsten diskutieren wir "Glaubensfragen". Wieso sollte ich bei einem System was ca. 500W verbrauchen kann, das NT auf Kante nähen? Wo schaden denn da 50 oder 100W mehr? Nämlich gar nicht. Wenn wir uns mal hier im Forum umschauen, werden NTs wohl länger genutzt, als eine CPU oder GPU. Auch die Anzahl der Speichermedien in einem PC ist in den letzten 10 Jahren gestiegen und statt 5-10W für eine HDD, sinds heutzutage schon mal 15-30W (Dank Spiele mit bis zu 100GB) für div. SSDs/HDDs. Lieber hab ICH 50W zuviel, als 20W zu wenig. Aber alles halt Ansichtssache 
Gruß T.


----------



## Pasta319 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Sehe ich auch so. 
Alles andere wird immer gerne überdimensionierte empfohlen. 
Warum das beim NT nicht so ist verstehe ich nicht 
Aber gut denke ich fahre mit dem 650 Watt einfach am besten.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Wenn ich das richtig weiß hängt das mit der Railverteilung zusammen. Das P11 550W kann deutlich mehr leisten - wohl über 700W -  zumindest über einen gewissen Zeitraum. Die 650er und 750er Variante sind quasi überflüssig, weil ein 550er technisch das gleiche ist (so wie jetzt beim E11 zB das 450er wohl nur ein umgelabeltes 550er ist). Beim P11 wurde die 850W Variante wieder interessant, wenn man denn SLI, 150W CPU, OC, Wakü und Co. haben wollte ^^
Bin da leider nicht ganz so in der Materie drin, wie Thres, aber ich meine, mal so etwas gelesen zu haben....


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> 87% Effizenz im Lastbereich.
> 550 Watt - 71 Watt Verlustleistung= 479 Watt Restleistung.
> 200+300= 500
> Hier liegen 0 Reserven.


Das ist falsch, weil bei Netzteilen die *Ausgangsleistung* spezifiziert ist.
Und die Sache mit Effizienz solltest im Physik Unterricht gelernt haben. Das gibt das Verhältnis von Nutzbarer zu nicht nutzbarer Leistung (idR Wärme) an.

Sprich: Dein Schätzeisen zeigt 500W an.
Bei der Hardware kommen 250W an -> 50% Effizienz

Und einige der Schätzeisen sind so schlecht, dass sie auch den Leistungsfaktor als Aufnahme ausgeben.

Wären dann also 500W und Leistungsfaktor von 0,5 -> 1000W auf dem Schätzeisen.



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Wegen 10€ 100Watt liegen lassen die nicht Schaden können?!


Wovon redest du?!
Gute Netzteile sind für 100% Last bei 40-50°C dauerhaft spezifiziert.
Da geht nix kaputt.

Und für 550W musst schon die Hardware richtig übel treten.



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Unterer Teil des Kommentars nutzlos.


Vergleiche GTX 470 und 480 mit der 1060 und 1070, dann verstehst, was ich meine.
Die GTX480 war bei 250-300W Verbrauch. Heute bist bei 100W weniger im gleichen Preissegment.

Soviel zum Thema 'für die Zukunft brauch ich mehr'.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> @Threshold: Das E11 650W ist KEIN Crap.


Doch, ist es.
Schau dir mal das Anschlusspanel an.
Und wofür brauchst 650W im Real Life denn?

Genau, für High End Desktop Boards mit High End Grafikkarte und Vorschlaghammer OC.
Was brauchst dafür? zwei EPS Anschlüsse.
Und was hat das 650W E11 nicht? 

RICHTIG, zwei EPS Anschlüsse.

Ergo: Schrott.


----------



## Pasta319 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Dadurch das man 400 Watt nicht dauerhaft erreicht macht es schon wieder sinn. 
Ich will einfach nicht 2 mal kaufen wenn es auf ein mal warum auch immer nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## Tolotos66 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Es sind lediglich die 2 Stecker die beim 650W fehlen. Der innere Aufbau ist identisch. Somit kein Crap! Crap sind 650W-Chinaböller für €30.-. Ihr legt hier munter fest, für was ein NT, was 650W leistet, gebraucht werden MUß Es soll Leute geben, die brauchen die 2 EPS nicht, aber die Leistung. Und wegen €10.- Preisunterschied wird ein Fass aufgemacht, aber bei einer CPU-Kühlerempfehlung zw. Noctua und EKL von €30.- Differenz (bei kaum noch meßbaren Unterschieden), ist man völlig schmerzfrei. Manchmal verstehe ich es nicht.
Gruß T.


----------



## Gysi1901 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Naja, das E11 ist sicherlich in keiner Ausführung "Schrott", aber man kann schon sagen, dass die 650er Variante in praktisch allen Fällen sinnlos ist. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, greift die Schutzschaltung der 550er Version bei 675 Watt (bis dahin funktioniert das E11 tadellos, sodass man sich keinerlei Sorgen machen muss, sofern wir nicht von Dauerlast sprechen). Wie will man auf den Wert kommen? Und wenn man so einen Wert erreichen kann, hat man so viel Geld in sein System gesteckt, dass man auch beim Netzteil in eine andere Preisklasse gehen kann.
Wer aus irgendwelchen Gründen sein Gewissen beruhigen will, kann ja 10€ mehr für die 650 Watt ausgeben. aber... mal aus technischer Sicht? Nö^^

Anders ausgedrückt: Man muss schon ziemlich abgefahrenes Zeug machen, um überhaupt in die Nähe von 500 Watt Dauerlast zu kommen. Solche Leute lassen sich in aller Regel nicht beraten, weil sie genau wissen, was sie tun und ins Netzteil sowieso weit mehr als 100€ stecken.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Bessere Ausstattung im Sinne von?



Mehr Kabel. Guck dir bei BeQuiet die Ausstattung der Netzteile an, dann siehst du es.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> @Threshold: Das E11 650W ist KEIN Crap.



Es geht um die bessere Ausstattung, da ist das 750er besser und das 650er eben überflüssig.
Überflüssig = Crap.



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Alles andere wird immer gerne überdimensionierte empfohlen.
> Warum das beim NT nicht so ist verstehe ich nicht ��
> Aber gut denke ich fahre mit dem 650 Watt einfach am besten.



Nein, mit dem 750er Modell fährst du besser.



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Naja, das E11 ist sicherlich in keiner Ausführung "Schrott", aber man kann schon sagen, dass die 650er Variante in praktisch allen Fällen sinnlos ist.



Genau darum geht es. Das 650er kann nichts besser als das 550er. Erst das 750er ist wieder besser weil die Ausstattung besser ist.
Wer also das 550er nicht will -- aus welchen Gründen auch immer -- sollte gleich zum 750er greifen und das 650er vergessen.


----------



## Pasta319 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Ich werde mir die Tage das 750er holen.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*

Also ich bin mit größeren Netzteilen bisher sehr gut gefahren, aber mein Nutzerprofil ist glaub auch anspruchsvoller als normal üblich.
Ich hatte z.B. mal 2 Hawaii Karten im Crossfire, obwohl ich das nie geplant hatte, wäre ohne "überdimensioniertes" Netzteil nicht möglich gewesen.
Deswegen hab ich bei meinem neuen NT ein moch stärkeres Modell besorgt.
So kann ich Komponenten reinhauen und OC betreiben wie ich fröhlich bin ohne vom Netzteil gebremst zu werden.


----------



## Flautze (18. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> (so wie jetzt beim E11 zB das 450er wohl nur ein umgelabeltes 550er ist)



ist das so ? Das wäre ja fein, dann hätte ich ja quasi das 550er 

Ich frage mich dann nur, warum dann in den Netzteilempfehlungen nicht das 450er statt des 550er aufegeführt wird, das ist günstiger, und wenn es quasi nur ein umgelabeltes 550er ist, dann würde das ja quasi auch als Crap (sinnlos) durchgehen 

Achne, ich sehe grad, es hat ein Kabel mit 4 Sata, statt 3, d.h. mehr Ausstattung.


----------



## Gysi1901 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



Flautze schrieb:


> Ich frage mich dann nur, warum dann in den Netzteilempfehlungen nicht das 450er statt des 550er aufegeführt wird, das ist günstiger, und wenn es quasi nur ein umgelabeltes 550er ist, dann würde das ja quasi auch als Crap (sinnlos) durchgehen


Naja, die Schutzschaltungen greifen später. Beim 650er nach meinem Geschmack eher zu spät, beim 450er... naja, auch damit kann man High-End-Hardware betreiben, aber bei einer 1080Ti würde ich schon zum 550er greifen. Daher wird das auch bei kleineren Karten empfohlen, wo man völlig problemlos zum 450er greifen kann: wenn man doch in zwei, drei Jahren aufrüstet und es krachen lässt, hat man durch das 550er mehr Spielraum.


----------



## markus1612 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Vega 64+ i7 6700K*



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Naja, die Schutzschaltungen greifen später. Beim 650er nach meinem Geschmack eher zu spät, beim 450er... naja, auch damit kann man High-End-Hardware betreiben, aber bei einer 1080Ti würde ich schon zum 550er greifen. Daher wird das auch bei kleineren Karten empfohlen, wo man völlig problemlos zum 450er greifen kann: wenn man doch in zwei, drei Jahren aufrüstet und es krachen lässt, hat man durch das 550er mehr Spielraum.



Das heißt "zu spät"...
Kein gutes Netzteil schaltet zu spät ab.
Solange die Spannungen etc. innerhalb des Toleranzbereichs bleiben, gibt es kein Problem damit, dass ein Netzteil mit 550W Ausgangsleistung erst bei 750W abschaltet.


----------

